# Any news on Cimmaron??



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news on Cimmaron?? Qual or open..


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open set up - Long bird up the middle 300+ thrown left to right onto a pond dam pond on line to mark cannot be seen from line, retires, left bird 225yd thrown left to right in front of plum thickit type cover retires, flyer 200 shot left to right . very tight set up and very heavy cover. dogs are out of site alot.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Qualifying is over but I don't know placements. 9 dogs called back to the 2/3, only one dog dropped after the third. 1,2,8,13,14,17,18,24.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard that the Open test was very difficult. Maybe 50 dogs have run. Maybe 20 dogs got the chickens.


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

23 dogs left to run open marks in the morning it is ugly because of the heavy cover and long entry into the water the dogs are getting lost. There is running water in the heavy cover with drag back , flyer feathers, the line to the long bird is about ten feet from the short retired. I did not see a dog complete the test in the last two hours, lot of help from the long gun with lost dogs plus finding them with an ATV


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Qual Results
1st #17 Brandy/Mark Edwards
2nd #8 Kizzy/Brian Biesemeier
3rd #2 Susie/ Isaac Langerud
4th #18 Aggie/Jeff Henard
RJ #1 Itch/Mark Edwards
J #24 Diva/Esther McCartney
Congratulations to all on finishing a very tough test.


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

As everyone has stated the Open is more than very difficult, one huge factor I did not see mentioned is the wind is really howling probably about 30-35 MPH, just like last year Ted. We expect the wind tomorrow to be much worse than today. Cover is high and there is lots of dragback.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tim called me this morning after 10 more dogs ran the Open. Only 2 of the 10 picked up the birds. Roux was one of the two that got the chickens. The wind is howling again today and obviously it hasn't gotten any easier.

fp


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

30 dogs back to Open Land Blind, including some handles

Do not know specific dogs called back


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Any word on the derby?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Heard the derby is just now running the first series! They had to wait for the open to finish the first series!
Bobby


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just heard that in the Open they were running a combined Land/Water Blind, and scrapped it after some dogs (don't know how many) had run.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

24 back to land blind in Am. They started it & I think they will finish....I ran & then got the heck out of the wind! Oh yeah I would post the numbers, but I have them written down wrong so I will not confuse anyone.

Fom


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

19 called back to the Amatuer Water blind:

5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 14, 15, 22, 24, 25, 27, 30, 35, 37, 42, 48, 51, 54, 57


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

open call backs after the first 2 5 7 8 9 11 12 16 17 16 19 22 23 24 27 30 33 36 44 49 53 54 55 58 65 66 73 74 75 very windy scrape land water blind dog did not hear the whistle ran another water blind do not no the call backs for the marks


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Got voicemail message

12 back to Open water marks. Do not know specific numbers

Schrader - 3
Beck - 2
Peterson - 2
Edwards - 1
Russell, McCartney - 1

Do not know more 

Sorry


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

BBnumber1 said:


> 19 called back to the Amatuer Water blind:
> 
> 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 14, 15, 22, 24, 25, 27, 30, 35, 37, 42, 48, 51, 54, 57


 
Go Buttlet Go!!

Andy


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anybody know who Edwards has back?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Not riggs, Caddy....


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Well here's hoping Caddy pulls out the win. 

Mike



Dang I was so hoping it was Riggs.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I am hoping for Caddy also! May each team run their best.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

GBUSMCR said:


> I am hoping for Caddy also! May each team run their best.


Mark and Caddy got 4th in the Open... only thing I heard


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Limited results for the open....

Schrader
Beck
Russel with Pogo
Edwards with Caddy - congrats to kevin, mark and caddy


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any idea who schrader won with


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

what is happening at the derby?


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Open
1st Gretzky/Schrader
2nd Rip/Beck
3rd Pogo/Russell
4th Caddy/Edwards
RJ Truman/Schrader
J Bama/Peterson Rooster/Schrader Sport/McCartney Belle/Erhardt

Amateur
1st Pogo/Russell
2nd Annie/Noga
3rd Sport/McCartney
4th Dolly/Heusser
RJ Tommie O/Vaughn H/Noga
J Ramsie/Rainbolt

Derby
1st Emmitt/Erhardt
2nd Cindy Twomey
3rd Cap/Sweeney
4th Chili/Schrader
RJ Allie/Rainbolt


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Judi Carter said:


> Open
> J Ramsie/Rainbolt
> [RJ Allie/Rainbolt




Congrats to Ramsie and Allie.....Girls, what did Paul do to screw things up this time? jk


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks to the Cimarron Retriever Club,Tim West, Judy and Kent Carter, Mike Loggins and Frank Price for their hard work and dedication to the dogs and the sport. 

The Amateur and Derby judges set up really nice *marking* test and very changeling and fair blinds in the AM with good use of wind and terrain and there was plenty of wind 30 and 40+ MPH gust and steady 20mph with a cold north wind Sunday for the cross wind water blind. Thanks for your time and jobs well done.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Thanks to the Cimarron Retriever Club,Tim West, Judy and Kent Carter, Mike Loggins and Frank Price for their hard work and dedication to the dogs and and the sport.
> 
> The Amateur and Derby judges set up really nice *marking* test and very changeling and fair blinds in the AM with good use of wind and terrain and there was plenty of wind 30 and 40+ MPH gust and steady 20mph with a cold north wind Sunday for the cross wind water blind. Thanks for your time and jobs well done.


Ditto on the Amatuer judges....very fair, tough tests, one of the better Ams I've run....but that dang wind, didn't help I had bad dogs on the water blind, either! 

Good job Cimarron club....

FOM

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt and Bill & Sarita McKnight on the Derby Win for Emmitt
"Moonstones Yellow-Due Smith"... that makes 21 Derby points now.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

On behalf of all of our members previously listed here I want to thank all that attended our trial and more important, all who pitch it to help. You know who you are, and we appreciate ya!

Our greatest cudo goes to the staff at the USDA Grazinglands Research Laboratory at Ft Reno for being so helpful during our trial. These grounds are world class with some of the best water you will ever see. The ponds were full, the cover great and that makes it easy for judges to set up good and varied tests.

See you at Ft. Reno the third weekend of September.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Tom V./Bill/Gretzsky on the Open 1st!!!
CONGRATS to Annie & Linda on the Am 2nd!!!
CONGRATS to Mike/Bill/Chili on the Derby 4th!!!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Mike Boley


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Never before have I gone out in a first series and still had such a good time. AWESOME grounds!! And the onion-fried burger tasted good for days! 

I'll be back in Sept (assuming I don't drop my keys somewhere in the middle of 8000 acres again..)

Mark


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> Never before have I gone out in a first series and still had such a good time. AWESOME grounds!! And the onion-fried burger tasted good for days!
> 
> I'll be back in Sept (assuming I don't drop my keys somewhere in the middle of 8000 acres again..)
> 
> Mark


And you were??


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Lainee, I think Mark is Mark Littlejohn whose dog went out in the Qual. He helped throw for us in the last series of the Qualifying, lost his keys in the field and Mike "bird dog" Bearden found them! 

Thanks Mark! Glad you had a good time and we appreciate your help.

Tim


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Yippee Skippee! Break out the Pom-Poms!

Congratulations to *Martha Russell *my friend, training partner, sommelier, steak chef, competitive quilter, turkey roaster, holiday hostess, experimental chili chef, Texas and civil war historian, part time dancing partner, country western singer, Guthrie's secret baby sitter, fine Aggie joke teller, and singer of all UT fight songs...

for winning the *Amateur *stake and placing third in the *Open* stake with her dog *Pogo *this past weekend.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I really like that lil girl Pogo.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Lainee, I think Mark is Mark Littlejohn whose dog went out in the Qual. He helped throw for us in the last series of the Qualifying, lost his keys in the field and Mike "bird dog" Bearden found them!
> 
> Thanks Mark! Glad you had a good time and we appreciate your help.
> 
> Tim


Okay....didn't get to put a face to a name....just wonder if I met him and didn't make the connection.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Yippee Skippee! Break out the Pom-Poms!
> 
> Congratulations to *Martha Russell *my friend, training partner, sommelier, steak chef, competitive quilter, turkey roaster, holiday hostess, experimental chili chef, Texas and civil war historian, part time dancing partner, country western singer, Guthrie's secret baby sitter, fine Aggie joke teller, and singer of all UT fight songs...
> 
> for winning the *Amateur *stake and placing third in the *Open* stake with her dog *Pogo *this past weekend.


You forgot, her mean rendition of some of the lines from that Fargo movie. Yah, you betcha....


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

cakaiser said:


> You forgot, her mean rendition of some of the lines from that Fargo movie. Yah, you betcha....


Yeah, you're right, youbethcha. She is also a marshal extraordinaire!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats to Jim Beck and Rip on his Open 2nd.


----------

